# Old MIDI boxes and Modern DAWs



## Kent (Oct 24, 2018)

I recently got a Proteus/1 and a JV-1080 to make 4th-6th generation-style video game music.

I grew up with shows, games, and pop music that used these romplers extensively, but by the time I entered the composition game, everything was software.

Do any of you have tips, tricks, or workflow suggestions for using/integrating external MIDI devices into your DAW, specifically what I might not think about or take for granted working in the box? (FWIW, I am mostly in Logic 10.4.2, though I’ve got all the majors and cycle through them to keep barely proficient in them)


----------



## chillbot (Oct 24, 2018)

kmaster said:


> everything was software


It wasn't! And it isn't! That's a silly thing to say. Though, yes, for most people software is more affordable and easier. But plenty of hardware still around.

Those are great boxes, should be a lot of fun. In fact JV1080 was my very first box I bet I can still recite every patch in order. I'm not sure what to tell you that is helpful though.


----------



## Kent (Oct 25, 2018)

I have been known to use a wee bit of hyperbole...


chillbot said:


> It wasn't! And it isn't! That's a silly thing to say.


----------



## antonyb (Dec 20, 2018)

I recently acquired a Roland MKS-70 and a Roland D-550 for the fun of programming with buttons.

The thing I can warn you about is that now you have to deal with two REAL SEPARATE signals:
- MIDI
- Audio
I took me a few Logic manual check to figure out different work flow things, like the bounce in real time for example.
One thing I haven't figured out yet is how to manage all 4 outputs of my MKS-70 with one MIDI track... but it is the fun of this all... explore and geek out.

What are your findings so far?

Another annoying thing is patch list... although logic isn't bad at importing them from a simple copy/paste.


----------

